# new to squirrel hunting



## squirrel hunter (Jul 25, 2007)

im new to squirrel hunting i need help in picking out a good pelet gun .177.
also need help on skinning.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Why do you want to start off with a pellet gun? If you have to use it because you're shooting in town, ok, but if you're going to be seriously hunting squirrels in the woods and not your feeder you could just as well start off on an easy foot and get a .22lr.

Alot of people skin squirrels their own ways. I personally chop the feet off, cut a "T" from one leg to the other and up to the chin and just peel the hide off. If you want to leave the tail on, use your left hand(if you're right handed) and keep your pointer and middle fingers tight together on the bottom side of the tail and use your other hand to zip around the genitals (completely cut them off, including the anus, no skinned squirrel should have them on) and cut the tail using your two fingers as a guide. Work slowly down the tail and don't cut yourself. It'll take quite a bit of practice to get the tail thing done right, but the rest is easy.


----------



## squirrel hunter (Jul 25, 2007)

ya im in town im not in the country but im like in between i have a forest near my house. :sniper: :******:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

ask a police officer if you can hunt in thier with a rimfire, if you cant and you can use a pellet gun just get a ten pump with 600-800 fps and you will be good to go for about 50-100$


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

it all depends on your budget


----------



## squirrel hunter (Jul 25, 2007)

i asked him he said no :******: ..my budget is around 150 :sniper:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

For 150 you could probably get one that goes around 1000 fps. What state do yo live in?


----------



## squirrel hunter (Jul 25, 2007)

i live in texas


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Google 'Texas Parks and Wildlife'. There is a spot in there where you can find public hunting grounds near you that would have squirrells.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

you could get a benjamin sheriden


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

Benjamin Sheridans are the S***!

-Animal Armageddon!!!


----------



## Dakota Lady (May 29, 2007)

Well, I am new too on EVERY SINGLE THINGS!! Since this person mention squirrels. I have known some people would make them into soup. I have tried its pretty good but not much meats. But is it still good to hunt for meats or the squirrels are having some disease going on now that make the meats no long good to eat or what??? If they are still good. How do i know that they are not disease??


----------

